# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  DelayDel - консольная программа для удаления "неудаляемых" файлов после перегр

## Geser

DelayDel - консольная программа для удаления "неудаляемых" файлов после перегрузки.
Использование: delaydel.exe <file>
Скачат - http://www.virusinfo.info/soft/delaydel.rar
Прислано: Sanja

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## kps

Сань, сам писал?   :Smiley: 
Если да, то мож сделать дополнительный ключик, отменяющий выбор файла? (если выбран, скажем, по ошибке  :Smiley:  )
Также можно сделать ключик /? - описавыющий имеющиеся ключи командной строки, и ключик, чтоб можно было посмотреть список выбранных файлов для удаления.

----------


## Sanja

писал то сам... но отменить неполичится т.к делает в основном все винда а тулза только АПИ вызывает

----------


## Sanja

посмотреть список тоже просто так нелзя...

а параметр 1 - файл

----------


## pig

Список в реестр заносится, так что прочитать его реально, если права есть.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l\Session Manager\PendingFileRenameOperations

----------


## Xen

Это, типа, программка делает вызов MoveFileEx() с заданным параметром? ;-)

Под 9х этой функции вроде как нет, там у Майкрософта описан свой метод для таких целей... (через .inf вроде какие-то). Предлагаю дописать, если еще не написано.

P.S. софтинку не смотрел, лень ;-)

----------


## Sanja

aga MoveFileEx..  :Wink:

----------


## drongo

нашёл аналог http://www.diamondcs.com.au/index.php?page=dellater

----------

